# Best poly spreader?



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

We have been doing snow for around ten years with old f550's and 350's with fisher straight blades and stainless electric sanders that we always have issues with. this year we picked up a new f350 diesel and put a boss straight blade on it. im looking to put a poly sander on it and have been doing a lot of research to no avail. the boss poly spreaders look decent but havnt really been tested yet and there are not many reviews on them either. we are also planning on buying two Ram 3500 diesels and putting boss DXT's V's on them. so all in all im looking for feed back on poly electric sanders because i am going to need to buy three of them this year and as of now im leaning towards the salt dog spreaders, it just worries me that the shutes may be a little low for a pick up that will be squating a little bit. any feed back would be greatly appreciated. also all of our lots are lets say medium sized commercial roughly 80-110 parking spaces.

Thank you


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Go snow ex


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Lots of reading on all the spreaders out there


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i know ive been researching for a while now and they all seem to go round about. Blizz, Western, Fisher, all seem to be exactly the same. would never buy anything from meyer. ive had good luck with boss with the plows and dealer support seems pretty good i just havnt been able to dig up and reviews on them.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Salt doggs are great we run 2 of them a shpe2000 and a shpe1500, I run the shpe1500 on a dodge 2500 flatbed handles the weight well doesnt squat alot plus I got timbrens, the shpe2000 we had in a gmc 2500 pickup for yrs with no problems it squats a bit with timbrens but handles it fine. We have a short chute on the gmc and its at a good height when loaded, I got a extended chute on my dodge do to the flatbed being taller and is also at a good height when loaded


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah, i havnt thought of adding timbrens to the new trucks. didnt think they would really need them


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Broncslefty7;1815669 said:


> yeah, i havnt thought of adding timbrens to the new trucks. didnt think they would really need them


Doesnt hurt to have them on both front and back. Maybe even airbags but I never delt with them


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

where does the short shute sit on a pickup? i wasnt aware that was an option


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Broncslefty7;1815672 said:


> where does the short shute sit on a pickup? i wasnt aware that was an option


On our gmc it sits just at the bumber step, at first we had the extension chute on it but we cut it down 3inches and when loaded we would just clear a curb by a hair, I bought my saltdogg it came with the short chute, before i put my flatbed on it was a pickup and it sat taller then the gmc so i took the long chute and it worked fine now with the flatbed it sits even taller so it works great now


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

sounds good, never owned an auger style spreader.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What material are you spreading?

How many tons a storm will they be expected to spread.

What are your average operating conditions? 30-20, 10-0 degrees??

What issues do you have with your electric over SS pintle chain hoppers?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

we are spreading a 50/50 mix majority of the time

putting roughly 10-12 yards through per storm

usually in the its anywhere from 10-30 degrees

we have some down easter electric sanders that just dont move material very well, it takes 10-15 minutes parked in the shed to empty itself. along with corrosion and motors burning out. but all of my SS sanders have been on dump trucks, now that i will be putting sanders into pick ups i figured i could save on weight and other repair costs by going with the poly. plus everyone i see with a pick up is using poly over SS


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Broncslefty7;1815683 said:


> we are spreading a 50/50 mix majority of the time
> 
> You don't want the smaller SHPE saltdogs, you need a unit with a totally exposed auger and a pair of vibrators. You also would be happier with pintle chain. Auger is the cat's azz for salt but feed sand at about half that volume.
> 
> ...


These are pintle chain conveyors?

Do you have vibrators on your SS hoppers? If not add them, they make a world of difference.

You will not see a difference between SS and poly when it comes to electrical corrosion. The best you can do is CLEAN and protect regularly and disconnect the power at the battery when not in use.

That same motor is used by lots of people, depending on the source the quality of the motor changes.

Are you using a simple ON/Off switch with circuit breakers for protection? If so what amp breakers?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah they are pintle chain conveyors. no we are not using vibrators, we ar enot having an issue with corrosion as much as we are with motor bearings. even with a new electric motor in the sanders the chain just moves godly slow at least half the speed of a gas powered sander. its kind of ridiculous the amount of time it takes to do a single lot with them. but that was my grandfather who has been plowing snow since the 50's. i took over the company three years ago, i have three 9' boss straight blades and havnt had a single issue with any of them, so the quality is definently there, but like i said i cant find a single review on their spreaders. too bad salt dog and boss done have the interlocking covers, they seem like they could be useful.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Also basher i do not believe salt dog has a pintle conveyor option in their poly sanders. most likley going to purchase the boss bx-8000 purely out of dealer relationship.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

My snow ex has lasted 9 years and last year spread 60/40 mix if sand and salt I have an additional vibrator on it and have had nj real issues with any if mine


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah see the problem there is, theres no snow ex dealer anywhere near me.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Broncslefty7;1815689 said:


> Also basher i do not believe salt dog has a pintle conveyor option in their poly sanders. most likley going to purchase the boss bx-8000 purely out of dealer relationship.


I believe they do have pintle conveyor in the poly sanders but I think they're just gas not electric


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

idk, the boss has a good warranty and they claim it will push through straight sand, so its gotta be tough. i guess we will just stick with one brand and see what happens. maybe the boss sanders will be rock stars


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Broncslefty7;1815693 said:


> idk, the boss has a good warranty and they claim it will push through straight sand, so its gotta be tough. i guess we will just stick with one brand and see what happens. maybe the boss sanders will be rock stars


They look impressive, if I had the money id buy one and try it. But then again if I had the money id do away with salters and go all liquid


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

valid point. how ever the landscaper next to me tried all liquid last year and didnt have much luck with it, this year he is going back to treated salt. he does some condo complexes.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Broncslefty7;1815696 said:


> valid point. how ever the landscaper next to me tried all liquid last year and didnt have much luck with it, this year he is going back to treated salt. he does some condo complexes.


What kinda of liquid was he using? What treated salt is gonna be using?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

not sure, how ever last year we ran out of salt. we build pools so we have tons of calcium flake. put a load through and by them time i turned around it was running water.

Calcium its the best lol.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

i wanna try salt brine mix with either ice bite or magic


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

salt dogg just came out with a 3 yard pintle chain poly electric salter... check it out...

my 2250 has been amazing, that being said I'd never run sand mix thru a auger spreader, pathetically slow!!!!


----------



## buncle256 (Oct 17, 2014)

poly or stainless
gas or electric


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Now I wonder if the Fisher Polycaster will move straight sand?


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love our Boss VBX's... Nice spreaders no issues yet.

I will say the swenson is much more better built and seems it will out last them all.. It takes up every bit of the 8' bed..
The boss you can run it in a 6' bed or 8' bed


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Broncslefty7;1815689 said:


> Also basher i do not believe salt dog has a pintle conveyor option in their poly sanders.


You have to go 3 yard to get a pintle chain Saltdawg but boss does offer one in their Poly spreader.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Snowex........


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1847391 said:


> Now I wonder if the Fisher Polycaster will move straight sand?


Yes it will, I love mine. It will spread anything


----------



## Daddyworbucks (Oct 11, 2014)

I've got the boss vbx comes with 2 vibrators awesome first season with it.


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a salt dogg 1500 and 2000 they are 3 years old and I run 50/50 sand salt mix threw them and I have never had a prob keep the adjustment doors inside open all the way and put the vibrator on and you will have no prob I allso spray a little Marine antifreeze at the bottom and always load up the night before and never had a prob. As long as you keep your sand and salt dry you will be good to go


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Flawless440;1847458 said:


> I love our Boss VBX's... Nice spreaders no issues yet.
> 
> I will say the swenson is much more better built and seems it will out last them all.. It takes up every bit of the 8' bed..
> The boss you can run it in a 6' bed or 8' bed


Make sure you get the drag chains.... Herd all augers have issues


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

My brother bought a snow ex and it's really nice. He wanted me to buy one but I choose to buy the boss vbx. I am using it this year. So far I like the design and how it is. I like the controller how small it is. I also like the fact that it has a huge auger bigger than the snow ex so you can unload your hopper fast. I also like the fact the the spinner slides to the side by pulling one pin. Snow ex is either on or off. I also like the fact that there are 2 lights on the back that you can turn on manually but they do come on when you turn the salter on. I bought it to try it out as I love boss plow's. I think they are the best on the market. If you think that's the best plow then why wouldn't you buy the boss vbx.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Had my blizzard ice chaser installed yesterday with the inverted V and vibrators. Pics and spread pattern video coming soon.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Can't wait for it to snow here so I can try out my new salter


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Broncs, what size? 1.8 yard? How much did you pay? PM me if you would rather keep it quiet.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I just bought a Snoway 800 pde poly spreader. It's the nicest spreader I have ever used. Pattern is nice and even also.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have Saltdogg poly electric spreaders and they are great............
If I had to do it again I would 100% buy a gas powered WIRELESS unit.
If a salt truck goes down you just pick the spreader up and drop it on another truck and your off, no wires.
Swenson would probably be the first place I would look.


----------

